# Moving from uk as hgv driver



## Ljm92

Hi everyone my name is Lee and I live in the uk. I’m aspiring to emigrate to Canada and I was hoping I could get some pointers from this forum. My plan is to get a few years hgv experience in the uk and use the provincial nominee programme to get PR status in Canada as I’m aware they are having the same driver shortage as us. Firstly, is this feasible and if so which is the province to aim for? Thanks I’m advance


----------

